# Francine Jordi - Hansi Hinterseer (4xGif)



## Wraigh666t (16 Mai 2012)

,

,

,

​


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

sehr lecker


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Feine Gifs von Francine :thx: dir


----------



## chini72 (16 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Die kleine Schwitzerin ist der Hammer!!


----------



## kurt666 (16 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Danke für diesen super Beitrag!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Danke für die schönen Wobbel-Gifs!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Die Qualität der GIFS wird der Schönheit der Dame gerecht, was ja oft nicht der Fall ist.

Super:thumbup:


----------



## dörty (17 Mai 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*


Und alles im Takt.


----------



## Freddie2909 (24 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

wirklich tolle brüste


----------



## hydrau1 (24 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

Danke für die süsse Francine


----------



## Sarafin (24 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Francine Jordi-Toller [email protected] Hinterseer (4xGif)*

danke für den Tittentango von Franciene


----------



## RudiRudi (10 Juli 2013)

Mein Gott, da ist echt Musik drin. Im Kleidchen, mein ich! Ansonsten könnten ihre Lieder doch etwas anspruchsvoller und besser sein. Denn können tät sie schon können.


----------



## canadian (10 Juli 2013)

einfach traumhaft !!!! Danke!


----------



## spacken (10 Juli 2013)

gute Arbeit :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Wackel brüste hat Francine.


----------



## RudiRudi (14 Juli 2013)

Sowohl die Arbeit als auch das zu bearbeitende Motiv ist echte Klasse! Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen und ausrufen: "Weiter so!" Zumal mir diese schweizer Schönheit, rein optisch zumindest, bestens gefällt.


----------

